# Грыжа в ШОП С5-С6 до 0.5 см,дорзальная медиальная грыжа Th7-Th8 до 0.25



## Marius (5 Дек 2016)

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Мария, 33 года, живу в Санкт-Петербурге. Боли в шее бывали и раньше, ссылалась на "протянуло" или на "не удобно ночью спала", всегда само проходило за пару дней. А данная моя ситуация началась в июле этого года.В один "прекрасный" день вечером вдруг кинуло в жар,голова тяжелая стала и ноги как ватные и почему-то очень сильный страх появился, померила давление 140/80( обычно у меня 110/70), потом стало волнами то поднималось, то опять приходило в норму.Такие состояния повторялись несколько дней, на фоне этого появились ноющие боли в грудной клетке слева как бы под рукой и по нижней части рубер под грудью. Конечно я запаниковала, что это сердце.Вызывала два раза скорую. Первая сказала, что не переживайте бывает. Вторая предположила, что шалят гормоны и предложила проверить щетовидку. Что я и сделала. Сдала анализы, ТТГ был ниже нормы, Т3,Т4 в норме.Эндокринолог прописала магнерот и железо и сделать УЗИ. Как раз уезжали в отпуск, по приезду сделала УЗИ и сдала повторно анализы. Все показатели в норме и по УЗИ все хорошо. Сделала УЗИ сердца,ЭКГ и сходила к кардиологу. Кардиолог сказал, что боли не сердечные. Проблемы с сердцем у меня имеются. Вот заключение последнего УЗИ (делаю раз в год): не исключается минимальный ДМПП(вторичный, прибл. 2,8 мм)без признаков легочной гипертензии или овальное окно.Расчетное систолическое давление в легочной артерии 26.6 мм рт.ст. Аневризма МПП.Пролапс митрального клапана.Митральная регургитация приклапонная 0-1 ст.Трикуспирдальная регургитация 1ст.Расчетное систолическое давление в легочной артерии не повышено.
Так же делала УЗИ брюшной полости и почек- все в пределах нормы. Анализы крови так же сдавала, слегка понижен гемоглобин, но это у меня всегда так было (раз в месяц пропиваю железо ~ 7 дней)
Пошла к неврологу, она меня даже смотреть не стала отправила на МРТ, когда пришла с результатами, сказала "если будет болеть-помажь чем-нибудь".Занавес! Поняла, что к ней я больше не ногой. Стала искать другого специалиста. Когда была у кардиолога, она посоветовала вытягивания делать и мазь хандроксин, чем и спасалась. Начала искать информацию в интернете. Пропила курс мильгамма композитум и 10 дней делала процедуры дарсонвалем дома. Стало значительно лучше. Нашли через знакомых мануального терапевта, после изучения снимков МРТ он провел со мной сеанс и сказал, что мне курс не нужен, т.к. грыжа большая и ее лучше не трогать, если сильно не беспокоит, то и оперировать не надо, а только изменить образ жизни. Еще он объяснил боль в груди, что это защемление подмышечного нерва.Так ли это?
Сейчас боли бывают, но они постоянно меняются, то в районе ключицы и плеч тянет, то лопатки, то опять в груди, был период кода подкруживалась голова, панические атаки(теперь я знаю, что это были они) почти прекратились и я научилась с ними справляться.Бывает учащается пульс до 90-95, а то и 100 ударов. Делаю упражнения для шеи и грудного отдела, но думаю, что их не достаточно.Что бы Вы посоветовали в домашних условиях?
прикрепляю снимки МРТ, их очень много


----------



## La murr (5 Дек 2016)

*Marius, *Мария, здравствуйте!


Marius написал(а):


> ...прикрепляю снимки МРТ, их очень много


У Вас есть возможность создания альбома (одного или нескольких) - количество размещаемых в них снимков гораздо больше, чем при публикации в теме -http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20427/

Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Marius (5 Дек 2016)

Еще снимки

               

Продолжение

           

И это, я так понимаю, сосуды шеи

               

Продолжение

               

Еще снимки

           



La murr написал(а):


> *Marius, *Мария, здравствуйте!
> 
> У Вас есть возможность создания альбома (одного или нескольких) - количество размещаемых в них снимков гораздо больше, чем при публикации в теме -http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20427/
> 
> ...


Спасибо, я разберусь с созданием альбома и перенесу снимки туда, пока пускай побудут здесь раз уж я их уже навставляла))))


----------



## La murr (5 Дек 2016)

Marius написал(а):


> ...пока пускай побудут здесь раз уж я их уже навставляла))))


Мария, я думаю, этого будет достаточно.


----------



## Marius (5 Дек 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Мария, я думаю, этого будет достаточно.


Надеюсь)))) если что у меня еще много


----------



## Marius (5 Дек 2016)

Если будет необходимо процитирую описание к МРТ. А заключение звучит так: МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений шейного и грудного отделов позвоночника. Грыжи дисков С5/С6 до 0,5 см и Th7/Th8 до 0,25см

Хотелось бы узнать действительно мои боли и неприятные ощущения связаны с проблемами в позвоночнике или искать еще где-то. Так же я понимаю, что во многом ухудшаю свое самочувствие страхом и постоянными мыслями о то, что у меня что-то болит, а если вдруг не болит, то начинаю уж так к себе прислушиваться, что обязательно где-то что-то кольнет или заболит. Поэтому сейчас пытаюсь успокоить нервы и принимаю Афобазол


----------



## AIR (6 Дек 2016)

Однозначно есть смысл обратиться к доктору Абелю . .


----------



## Marius (6 Дек 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Однозначно есть смысл обратиться к доктору Абелю . .


Спасибо,а как с ним можно связаться?


----------



## La murr (6 Дек 2016)

Marius написал(а):


> Спасибо,а как с ним можно связаться?


Я передам Вам контакты доктора.


----------



## Marius (6 Дек 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Я передам Вам контакты доктора.


Буду очень благодарна


----------



## Галина Каримова (8 Дек 2016)

Marius Здравствуйте, Галина Мазгаровна.Посмотрите,пожалуйста, мою тему,буду благодарна за Вашу помощь.Снимки все на диске есть, часть в теме.Спасибо.
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26308/

Здравствуйте, Мария




Marius написал(а):


> Нашли через знакомых мануального терапевта, после изучения снимков МРТ он провел со мной сеанс и сказал, что мне курс не нужен, т.к. грыжа большая и ее лучше не трогать, если сильно не беспокоит, то и оперировать не надо, а только изменить образ жизни.


Лечить или не лечить может решить только сам пациент в зависимости от удовлетворения или неудовлетворения качеством жизни 



Marius написал(а):


> Еще он объяснил боль в груди, что это защемление подмышечного нерва.Так ли это?


Это вполне вероятно.



Marius написал(а):


> Хотелось бы узнать действительно мои боли и неприятные ощущения связаны с проблемами в позвоночнике или искать еще где-то.


Для полной уверенности сделайте нейрограмму шейного и грудного нервных сплетений и межреберных нервов



Marius написал(а):


> Делаю упражнения для шеи и грудного отдела, но думаю, что их не достаточно.Что бы Вы посоветовали в домашних условиях?


В домашних? Ничего. Из общих рекомендаций советую занятия плаванием 2-3 раза в неделю...

С уважением, Галина


----------



## abelar (8 Дек 2016)

Мария! Я конечно "повернут на герпесе" . Коллеги на форуме это знают...Уважаемый доктор AIR не зря Вам меня посоветовал! Но, именно так, как Вы описываете начало Вашего заболевания, и выглядит клиника Herpes Zoster. Как в учебнике!
Ваш вопрос "_Что бы Вы посоветовали в домашних условиях?" _видимо, исключает очное общение. Но, диагноз поставить надо. Хотя бы с целью избежать "панических атак". Слава Богу,что Вы не знаете что это такое.
Для начала, сдайте ПЦР на H.Zoster плюс ИФА цитомегаловирус. Ig G  и  IgM к примеру в Хеликсе. Если пробы положительные, то заканчиваем с кардио-психо-мануальщиками. А идем к неврологу (которая посоветовала Вам "мазать") и, с учетом вновь открывшихся обстоятельств, интересуемся адекватным лечением. 

Не обижайтесь на невролога! Интуитивно она поняла все правильно. Но, рамки хозяйственно финансовых реалий медицины как сферы услуг, не позволили........

Да. Протрузия в шейном отделе есть. Но она, в данном случае не при делах.


----------



## Marius (8 Дек 2016)

abelar написал(а):


> Мария! Я конечно "повернут на герпесе" . Коллеги на форуме это знают...Уважаемый доктор AIR не зря Вам меня посоветовал! Но, именно так, как Вы описываете начало Вашего заболевания, и выглядит клиника Herpes Zoster. Как в учебнике!
> Ваш вопрос "_Что бы Вы посоветовали в домашних условиях?" _видимо, исключает очное общение. Но, диагноз поставить надо. Хотя бы с целью избежать "панических атак". Слава Богу,что Вы не знаете что это такое.
> Для начала, сдайте ПЦР на H.Zoster плюс ИФА цитомегаловирус. Ig G  и  IgM к примеру в Хеликсе. Если пробы положительные, то заканчиваем с кардио-психо-мануальщиками. А идем к неврологу (которая посоветовала Вам "мазать") и, с учетом вновь открывшихся обстоятельств, интересуемся адекватным лечением.
> 
> ...


Спасибо большое за ответ.По поводу "в домашних условиях" я имела ввиду какие-то упражнения,гимнастику ,что-то в этом роде)Очную консультацию,конечно,не исключаю.Анализы обязательно сдам.


Галина Каримова написал(а):


> Для полной уверенности сделайте нейрограмму шейного и грудного нервных сплетений и межреберных нерво


Спасибо за ответ.По нейрограмме не нашла информации,что это и где ее делают?


----------



## Галина Каримова (9 Дек 2016)

Marius написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответ.По нейрограмме не нашла информации,что это и где ее делают?


Электромионейрография - обследование, показывающее функциональное состояние нерва (позволяет определить участок поражения нерва и нервного сплетения). Сделать можно в любой клинике, имеющей необходимую аппаратуру и специалиста.


----------



## Marius (11 Дек 2016)

Хочу еще добавить . Возможно я не очень правильно расставила акценты.В первую очередь меня ,конечно,интересует,что именно со мной происходит и на сколько тесно все мои  симптомы связаны с проблемами в позвоночнике.Сейчас чаще всего меня преследуют "плавающие "боли в груди,заметила что разная боль бывает при разных движениях и позах,причем проходят они практически сразу как я меняю положение или движение.Например,при разговоре по телефону могут начаться не приятные ощущения в центре грудной клетки,заканчивая разговор,опуская руку и постепенно ощущения проходят . Это как пример.
Что сделать в домашних условиях?Это я имела ввиду какую-то гимнастику или какие-то еще упражнения для улучшения состояния позвоночника и мышц.
Ещё беспокоят меня скачки пульса и при этом возникающее волнение.


----------



## Marius (15 Дек 2016)

abelar написал(а):


> Мария! Я конечно "повернут на герпесе" . Коллеги на форуме это знают...Уважаемый доктор AIR не зря Вам меня посоветовал! Но, именно так, как Вы описываете начало Вашего заболевания, и выглядит клиника Herpes Zoster. Как в учебнике!
> Ваш вопрос "_Что бы Вы посоветовали в домашних условиях?" _видимо, исключает очное общение. Но, диагноз поставить надо. Хотя бы с целью избежать "панических атак". Слава Богу,что Вы не знаете что это такое.
> Для начала, сдайте ПЦР на H.Zoster плюс ИФА цитомегаловирус. Ig G  и  IgM к примеру в Хеликсе. Если пробы положительные, то заканчиваем с кардио-психо-мануальщиками. А идем к неврологу (которая посоветовала Вам "мазать") и, с учетом вновь открывшихся обстоятельств, интересуемся адекватным лечением.
> 
> ...


Здравствуйте , Александр Вячеславович.
Сдала сегодня анализы , которые Вы рекомендовали,пока готовы только два.Прикрепляю результаты.

Вот и еще одни результаты пришли


----------



## abelar (20 Дек 2016)

Ну, вот как то так!  В Вашей "таинственной" полинейропатии появился реальный след. Учитывая,что диагностика и лечение по интернету это неправильно и не является задачей нашего маленького, но очень честного форума, поясню максимально просто:
ПЦР это условно специфическая реакция. Упрощенно: если ПЦР положительна, то вирус точно есть. Если отрицательная, то это не значит, что вируса 100% нет.
Цитомегаловирус - относят к герпетоподобной инфекции. Для обычного пользователя это одно и то же.
Разумеется, все это только моя версия. Она требует подтверждения или опровержения. Но, когда есть клиника нейротропной инфекции и в анализах нейротропная инфекция, то это, скорее всего нейротропная инфекция (С).

На этом этапе можно больше не общаться с неврологами и ортопедами, остеопатами. Это не наш профиль.
В диагностике и лечении герпетоподобной инфекции лучше разбираются врачи инфекционисты (но их нужно агитировать) иммунологи (очень заумно и дорого) и, как ни странно, гинекологи (дешево и сердито).
И, кстати, как Вы и просили - это лечится в "домашних условиях"!

Да! чуть не забыл! В Вашей ситуации  смешить вирус "деланием  упражнения" нелогично.
Посещать бассейн - нелогично и безнравственно.


----------

